# New Tire break-in before track use?



## JonS2004330ci (Feb 24, 2004)

How many miles should I put on a set of new (street) tires before subjecting them to track use?

I know you're not supposed to run brand new tires right away; is there a general consensus on a break-in period?

Thanks!

Jon in Chicago


----------

